# Chamaeleolis porcus



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the few species of lizards we work with. So far we've been successful in breeding and hatching out these guys. I have some C. barbatus coming in a few weeks aswell. Enjoy the pics


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are awesome! Do I need a second mtg to afford those?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW!

Those large heads are insane. It's like a Knight Anole mixed with a Cham.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, never seen these those before, those are awesome


----------



## tqn (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nice. I work with barbatus right now and would love to get into all the ssp of these guys.
TQ


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

tqn said:


> Really nice. I work with barbatus right now and would love to get into all the ssp of these guys.
> TQ


I'm glad I'm not the only one with them... 

I'm hoping to bring in with some friends some guamuhaya and chamaeleonides from Europe.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shells-N-Scales said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with them...
> 
> I'm hoping to bring in with some friends some guamuhaya and chamaeleonides from Europe.


Or just wait a couple of years. Cuba is bound to open to the US within the decade.


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Or just wait a couple of years. Cuba is bound to open to the US within the decade.


I've heard that for some time now... and although I look forward to it.. I hope it does, and I hope they bring alot of the neat anolis species that call Cuba home.


----------



## tqn (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice. My pair of barbatus is from Germany. They are still young and will e a bit before they are old enough to breed. We have another pair that we are picking up in the spring that is cb in the states. How are you keeping your chameleolis


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

tqn said:


> Nice. My pair of barbatus is from Germany. They are still young and will e a bit before they are old enough to breed. We have another pair that we are picking up in the spring that is cb in the states. How are you keeping your chameleolis


In europe I see them being kept in glass enclosures.. I've had success with screen cages. I do want to set them up in a planted setup but... I dont want to dig out plants and mess with the enclosure much to find eggs. 

The babies are houed individually in 19qt rubbermaid tubs for now... I hope to redo alot of my setups this year and kinda of have things organized and orderly..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Shells-N-Scales said:


> In europe I see them being kept in glass enclosures.. I've had success with screen cages. I do want to set them up in a planted setup but... I dont want to dig out plants and mess with the enclosure much to find eggs.
> 
> The babies are houed individually in 19qt rubbermaid tubs for now... I hope to redo alot of my setups this year and kinda of have things organized and orderly..


Where are you located ? .....SoCal ?


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

Philsuma said:


> Where are you located ? .....SoCal ?


 south Texas


----------

